# Best nail polish remover?



## tinkerpuppet (Jan 24, 2010)

Is there a difference in nail polish remover? Is one brand better then another? Is the cost difference worth it? (and boy can there be a cost difference!).

Right now I use the super cheap stuff from Walmart. But I really don't like the smell and feel like it dries out my nails. What do you use? Thanks!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 24, 2010)

Basically all Nail polish removers are the same. They contains acetone or similar products that can remove nail polish. And if it can remove nail polish it will definitely dry out your skin. Some add some oils to the product to make it less drying, but it really doesn't make that much difference.

And there is absolutely no reason to shop expencive brands for nail oplish. They are no different. Look at the label, they contain the same sort of ingredients. I spend a lot of money on high end products, but when it comes to nail polish remover I get the cheapest one possible. That's one product you don't need to spend money on.

The problem is really, if it's powerfull enough to strip polish from your nails in will inevitably be drying and bad for your skin.


----------



## kymym92 (Jan 24, 2010)

I use Essie nail polish remover.  It doesn't strip my nails as bad.  But that could be a physiological thing.


----------



## obscuria (Jan 25, 2010)

The only reasons I am particular about my nail polish remover are because of the smell and how well they remove nail polish. The only one I use now has a nice smell to it, so I don't feel like holding my breath when I do my nails, it's also pretty strong, so I don't spend forever trying to rub off nail polish, and it's relatively cheap.

I get it at Sally's Beauty Supply, it's by Beauty Secrets and is a pink fluid.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 25, 2010)

^ I like that one as well. I also love Zoya Remove + it smells nice, takes polish off super easy and doesn't dry out cuticles or nails.


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 25, 2010)

I also use Beauty Secrets, its the best brand for nails at Sally's. I also buy a big bottle of their pure acetone for removing fake nails, glue, glitter, and rhinestones. That stuff is harsh, but it will wipe anything away in seconds. I def have to moisturize my nails afterwards but their always fine.


----------



## ruthless (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a big fan of the ELF polish remover wipes. They don't contain acetone, as far as I'm aware and they are super duper cheap. The downside is you do have to put a lot of elbow grease to get the polish off of your nails but they are non stripping of oils etc


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

I love Sally Hansen Strengthening Polish Remover for soft thin nails. It takes the polish off with no hassle at all!


----------



## broken_soul (Jan 25, 2010)

I like Zoya Remove+ but it's a bit expensive IMO. In second place I like Onyx (bought at Walmart) the purple one.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 26, 2010)

lately i have preferred to use acetone.. i never used to but find it works soo much better and faster that i use less product and my hands, etc. end up being far less dry. i know a lot of people do not like to use acetone though, it's a personal preference.
i used to use nail polish wipes and loved them a lot for glitter and stuff.. but my acetone gets everything in one swipe and does not yellow my nails.


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoya Remove+. It's pricey, but I think it's worth it. It doesn't dry out my nails like other removers and it smells nice.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2010)

100% Acetone...Yes it's a little drying but it gets color off the fastest. I started buying it after I noticed that most of the nail salons I've EVER gone to use it to remove polish.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_100% Acetone...Yes it's a little drying but it gets color off the fastest. I started buying it after I noticed that most of the nail salons I've EVER gone to use it to remove polish._

 
i know i commented already but i so agree! i used to be so against it because it's harsh but seriously my nails never yellow anymore (and i love dark, bright shades and do my nails 3 -4 times a week!) plus i use like one swipe so in the end i think it would dry them out the same.. however i do swipe on cuticle oil on my whole nail and let it soak in afterwards.


----------

